# Bug affichage classement App Store ?



## baeriswyl (17 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps, la section classement de l'App Store ne s'affiche plus comme d'habitude (applications payantes à gauche, application gratuites à droite, etc.)

Au lieu de cela, j'ai l'affichage ci-dessous :






Une idée de l'origine du problème et comment le corriger ?

Merci.


----------



## cameleone (17 Mars 2012)

Salut !

Ce n'est pas un problème, c'est le nouvel affichage de la section "Classements".


----------



## baeriswyl (17 Mars 2012)

Vraiment ???

Je ne vois plus que 6 applications gratuites, 6 payantes. Comment voir la suite du classement ?

Merci.


----------



## cameleone (17 Mars 2012)

Tu fais défiler chacune des deux rubriques avec un doigt vers la gauche ou la droite... C'est le nouveau type de présentation choisi sur l'App Store (tu as le même principe dans la section initiale "Sélection").


----------



## baeriswyl (17 Mars 2012)

merci pour l'explication !

J'avais vraiment raté cela...


----------

